# Pee Odor and Stains



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

This is one thing that is constantly on my mind. Finding the right remedy for taking out the embedded scents.

I found some new/old remedies:

If the cleanser is not able to eliminate enough of the scent so that the dog can not detect it, you can help mask the scent over with vanilla extract. Just one or two drops will make it impossible for the dog to smell any lingering odor. 

How to Clean Pet Stains With Household Products: Tips From eHow Users 

From eHow's step-by-step instructions:
Pet odors can linger in carpeting and fabric forever unless you get to the source. Armed only with some simple products that you probably have around the house, you can get rid of these smells quickly and easily. Read more... 

Click here to read our clear, concise step-by-step instructions on How to Clean Pet Stains With Household Products. Or read on for additional suggestions submitted by eHow users: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

40 tips from eHow users: 

1. The best product I've ever used Debie C. 
The best product I've ever used to remove pet stains and odors is called Nature's Miracle. I don't usually endorse products, but this product is miraculous. I don't know why the company doesn't have a Web site. You can buy it in pet supply stores. 

2. Excellent stain remover! Sydney 
I have found that the best product for our household with kids and dogs is Spotshot. It can be found in most stores and works well on about any kind of stain. It has helped to keep our carpet looking brand new! 


3. Yellow pet burns on lawns Marty Velasquez 
Mix a little tomato juice in with your pet's dry food to help reduce pet burns on lawn from their urine. 


4. Odor eater Kris 
After cleaning up the urine, sprinkle baking soda on the spot & let it sit for 24 hours. Vacuum & no more odors! You've used no chemicals that can hurt your pet or any children. 

5. Pet soils V. S. 
Mix 1/3 water, 1/3 vinegar and 1/3 alcohol. Dribble over the soiled area. Blot with a white cloth. Do again until the stain is gone. Let dry completely, then vacuum. 


6. Arm & Hammer washing soda Judy Wellhauser 
Mix water and Arm & Hammer washing soda and spread over urine or pet stain. Brush it in and let dry. Brush again and vacuum. This works well to take out odors. 

7. Getting the stink out eHow Friend 
Rubbing alcohol will take the urine smell out of your carpet without ruining your carpet. 


8. Caution: do not mix with bleach... eHow Friend 
Remember that urine contains ammonia. Obviously BLEACH wouldn't be best for cleaning carpet or upholstry, but make sure whatever cleaner you use won't react with ammonia negatively. May sound silly, but it's bad news. 

9. Remove stains on white areas Gayle Remer 
To remove cat stains on a white area, I take Comet or a product like it and rub it into a damp sponge. Sponge the entire white area with the Comet several times and it usually comes out very white again, especially a white carpet area. 


10. Remove urine stains Peg Schaeffer 
Club soda is also effective for removing urine from carpets. Pour over area, soak with a paper towel, then cover with newspaper and a heavy object until dry. 

11. Stains and odors on carpet Patti 
Blot the area with a dry towel to get up as much moisture as you can. Then spread cat litter heavily over stain. (It draws the moisture out of the carpet and the padding!) Cover with a clean towel for 24 hours, then sweep up the cat litter, and vacuum. 

12. This actually works! The brave and despeerate stain fihgter, 
Apple cider vinegar sponged on the old urine-stained area and then sponged out with water. It doesn't leave the carpet sticky and it leaves the floor apple-fresh. I used it on cat urine that was really nasty! 

13. Drain build-up remover David Steele 
I use drain build-up remover. 
It contains enzymes, bacterial cultures and sometimes surfactants (detergent). Dilute 1 part to about 8 parts water. Douse on; mop up with a towel. Remember, the label should read "build-up remover." It's the Holy Grail. 

14. Seal it in eHow Friend 
If urine odor has saturated a wooden floor and no amount of cleaning and deodorizing has helped, try this. Seal odor in with paint, polyurethane or acrylic floor polish. 


15. Douche Patti 
You can clean your carpet from pet stains of urine by mixing the old powder douche Massengil. The powder comes in a jar and is yellow in color. It removes all pet odors without ruining your carpet. 

16. Get dog urine out of carpet and padding Greg Tinsley 
To remove a fresh urine stain, pour about one inch of table salt over the entire stain. Allow the salt to sit for 2-3 hours. The salt will pull the urine from the carpet and the padding. Lastly, return to the spot, break up the mound of salt, and vacuum. 

17. Pet odors eHow Friend 
Sometimes our Golden will rub in something that smells, but I cannot locate anything in particular to wash off. In that case, I rub her all over with a dryer softener sheet. She doesn't seem to mind that like sprays, which she hates, and it seems to work. 


18. Baking soda! eHow Friend 
Baking soda even does wonders with older stains. Mix a paste. Apply on stain. Let dry. Vacuum. Get the same basic results with Borax. Be sure you test for colour fastness first! 


19. My favorite cleaner eHow Friend 
For any kind of organic material on carpet, upholstery or clothes, medicinal-strength peroxide works very well. Just pour a little on, let it foam up a bit, then blot it. For stains on clothes, treat immediately before washing. Don't allow it to dry. 


20. Shave the stain and odor eHow Friend 
Shaving cream rubbed into the spot will lift it immediately, and there will be no odor or stain for your pet to go back to. 


21. Skunk or cat odor Nancy King 
The best way I've ever found to get out cat pee odor (fortunately, I've never had to use this for skunk, but I'm told it's the best) is by washing any surface in Massengil Medicated Douche. Rude, I know, but this has not failed me yet. Must be Medicated. 


22. Stain and pet odor remover Mary 
Mix one tablespoon of white vinegar and 1 tablespoon of cornstarch together. Rub mixture into stain and let dry. Vacuum up and use brush if powder still remains on carpet. It works well and removes odor. 

23. Pine Sol Laurie 
Stay away from the "miracle" smell removers found at the local pet stores - I have tried them all. As already suggested, don't use bleach. After white vinegar, try Pine Sol. Make sure the area is well-ventilated even after the carpet is dry. 


24. De-Solve-It Billie Livengood 
Pre-spraying the area first with De-Solve-It and letting it sit for a few minutes helps your prescription work better. (Find it at Wal-Mart.) 


25. Pet-stained clothing solution Jo Franke 
I had an unneutered male cat who'd spray my dirty clothes. When washing them, I'd add a cup of white vinegar with the detergent when the tub filled with water. I'd add 1/4 cup to a sink of hand-washable silks. No damage and no odor to clothes! Perfect! 

26. Remove urine odors S. Majeski 
Fresh urine: Thoroughly blot urine, then pour regular rubbing alcohol generously over carpet. Let sit for 10 minutes, blot, then add more. Will not stain carpet. Old urine: Generously apply alcohol to entire area. Let sit, then repeat. 


27. Nothing works! Stephanie 
I have tried everything from color-safe bleach, Windex, vinegar, baking soda, pet stain removers, detergent. These treatments are VERY temporary fixes. Most don't work at all. I need help. I have a fixed male cat. 


28. Removing pet urine stains from carpets Patricia O. 
Blot excess urine from carpet after any type of pet has urinated on your carpet. After, sprinkle the area liberally with baking soda. Allow the baking soda to dry on the spot, then simply vaccuum 

29. Rent a black light eHow Friend 
Many pet stores rent black lights for urine-detecting purposes. Call around. From my experience, rental is less than $5 a day. 


30. Remove pet urine Patti B. 
Spray & Wash stain remover works great on pet stains and oders. Just spray on and wipe with white towel. leaves carpet smelling fresh and clean. 

31. Try this wonderful product on pet stains Susan W. 
There is a new product on the market called "Oxiclean." Put a capful of cleaner (oxygen-based) into a bottle; fill the bottle with hot water; and shake vigorously. Pour onto spot until saturated. Dab with white towel, and it goes into the carpet and pad. 


32. The best deodorizer for cat and dog messes eHow Friend 
After cleaning "mess," sprinkle some baking soda and scrub into area. After area dries, vacuum up any access if necessary. For kennels, cages etc.: Thoroughly rinse out; sprinkle baking soda; let set at least 10 minutes; scrub, rinse and dry thoroughly. 


33. Clean urine odors from carpet Pamela 
To spot-clean fresh stains, use Tide and warm water. Scrub the spot with a brush. To clean the whole carpet, use Tide instead of carpet shampoo, and use a fabric softener to cut down on the suds. It works. 

34. Cat urine Penny K. 
If you have a cat who likes to spray or even not use the litter box and you think you will never get the smell out try this. Wash any article of clothing with Listerine. Also pouring listerine on the floor where the cat sprayed will also remove the smell and you will never know it existed. I bought a house with a cat that used a corner by the front door and the same corner in the basement as his litter box. The smell was horrible within minutes of cleaning it with the Listerine it was gone!!! Also my brother had a nice jacket and the cat sprayed it and he was ready to throw the jacket away. I washed it first in only listerine then again in regular soap. All gone. 


35. spray the spray. Ddee R. 
To remove the stench of cat spray, spray the area with "Windex" or another household window cleaner. A couple of regular blasts, on any surface, should do it.(spot check fabrics or any other delicate surfaces first). Wipe up surface with a/some paper towels, toss paper towels in the trash, job done! 


36. Stop using expensive cleaners MAKENZIE 
For any type of urine stain, use plain white vinegar. Don't mix it with anything, just pour it on the stain and the yellow will disappear (along with the odor)! 


38. cat urine on bathroom rug Joanna 
I found a dry cleaner who used the harsher chemicals and presto - the cat hasn't gone back to the area. 


39. coffee grounds Barbara 
The cat peed on the wood stairs up at the cottage... we tried the usual things, spray cleaner, vinegar, baking soda, etc. but the smell kept coming back. My grandpa's girlfriend suggested coffee grounds, and they worked. We used fresh ones, but used ones might work too. We had the same problem in the back seat of our car, and the smell KEPT coming back everytime it got hot, so last time we put some coffee grounds in, and haven't noticed it since!!! 


40. Remove cat urine odor in concrete Elaine C. 
I tried a number of cleaning products and even strong detergent and the odor wouldn't go away. Finally, I sprayed Simple Green (without diluting it) and let it soak into the concrete. Now all I smelled was the Simple Green. I let it sit. I didn't mind having to put up with the strong wintergreen type of scent for several days until that dissipated. I thought once the smell was gone that the cat odor would return. To my surprise, it worked like a charm. The odor was completely gone and I was completely relieved. It did not even leave a green stain on the concrete.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

You can also find bacteria/enzyme solutions much cheaper than Natures Miracle.

http://www.cjms.com/bacendig.html

This link states steam cleaners will set urine stains in the carpet.
http://www.petscents.com/cat_urine_cleaning.htm


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Those are lots of interesting ideas...
For those of you that are aware of my Spencer cat problem....you know that I ahve tried just about everything!
The rubbing alcohol sounds like a good one to try...and CHEAP since I have to saturate quite a large area. I may give it a try! I know the enzyme cleaners like Nature's Miracle all have alcohol in them to help it dry/evaporate quicker....


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I found the drain cleaner one interesting. The alcohol and vanilla extract, too.

I havent' been doing a great job training Max, so I need to try many alternatives till one really works.

I also read try to get some type of needle to inject solution into the padding, where applying it topically might not reach. Now, to find one.


----------

